# What Is It You Don't Like About Them ?



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I have to ask....

What is the reason most of you don't like about the Trumark RRT and RPT tapered tubes ?

I ask because I made a post as did another member and it didn't generate any interest.

I have been shooting a set of RRT with a 37" draw and they were outstanding. After many many shots and after they broke for the fourth time ( always at the pouch ), they were to short to re-tie.LOL

I like them so much I am now trying a set of the RPT tapers, and although it's to early to tell, they also seem to be a winner.

I don't care for the pouch ( which I change to a RayShot when the break the first time ) that comes with it, or the 9 1/2" length, but when they are shortened, they are AWESOME.

I have shot a few of the Chinese tubes ( which I like ), the 107s ( which I like ), the Teraband straights and tapers ( which I like ) and most of the commercial tubes. The RRT and RPT shoot as well as all of them ad BETTER than most.

So once again, I must ask....what is it that most of you don't care for about theses wonderful tapers ?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

like about what ??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I've never tried a set, because of one factor. The price!

James


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think they are OK, just not as good as flatbands or Chinese tubes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this is a question that has the same answer as most on here- its just personal preference . the only thing to watch for when you buy them is to see if you can tell that theyve been in the pack for a long time . over time the bands will get brittle when not in use, due to the light hitting them from the store . i always keep mine in a backpack in the corner of my closet along with all other slingshot rubber.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't speak for everyone, but I don't care for large tubes or the types of slingshots made for them. When I do shoot large tubes, I use TheraBand. A TB tube set costs me about $2.25, and would be a lot cheaper if I could buy TB here and not have to pay shipping.

I can get all the performance I have any need for with thin tubes and flats, so don't see any need to experiment with expensive commercial tubes.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I've never tried a set, because of one factor. The price!
> 
> James


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I LOVE the RRT tubes. But, yeah, making your own flatbands is (1) less expensive, and (2) way more flexible as far as changing pull weight and speed to suit your fork or purpose. But there ain't nothing wrong with the RRT's at all.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have shot them and the RRT's are about the best large bands that I have found, but I like flats and small tubes better. -- Tex


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> I have shot them and the RRT's are about the best large bands that I have found, but I like flats and small tubes better. -- Tex


and that.

I even have a brand new set in package still lying about, and a set on my daisy. Nothing wrong with 'em. I even like 'em.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Where do you want me to start?

I bought two pair of RRTs from 2 different stores. Neither lasted more that 125 shots, when I contacted them to complain I was told my draw length was too long for those tubes and they carried on for minutes on the phone whining like a little girl about the cost of making different lengths of tube sets and that it was cost prohibitive. I asked why there was no mention of maximum draw length on the packaging or on their website considering every other detail is mentioned about a dozen times, "Can't really say" was the answer I got. 
I've had no problems with other tube sets, now I make my own for my Trumark from Theraband Red tubes and I get longer life and better speed than I did with any of the Trumark sets. Of course my Trumark usually just sets on the shelf because it is pretty much worthless for consistency. 
Trumark wanted to appease me because my negative comments on this and other forums was upsetting the poor dears and they said that though they couldn't make the RRTs any longer in length they would send me enough of the tubing they use for the RR1 sets to make two sets of my own. (They "assured" me the tubes weren't defective and that the problem was I was strecthing them too long, they did not want to send me two more RRT sets) They said they would throw in some extra pouches and those awful pouch pins they use on their other tube sets. I did get the pins and pouches, but only enough tubing for 1 set. 
In my humble opinion, Trumark makes slingshots for the newbie and the impulse buyer, I seriously believe they know most of their SSs are collecting dust somewhere and they don't care. They are close to worthless and their customer service consist of a lot of whining about the cost of running the business. 
As harsh as this may sound, I understand that sometimes there's an occasional flaw in a product , but considering it was two sets purchased from two different stores and the fact that they didn't seem to care (until I made some negative posts on their forum) and that it's just too bad my draw length was too long (for their tubes). My draw length is not that long, I've read other shooter's post and there are plenty of slingshot folks with a draw length that Trumark would consider too long and therefore not worth their time to produce a quality product for those "longarmed folk". Oh and by the way, the maximum they told me was 30 inches ....TOPS. I'm sure plenty of folks with longer draws use them all the time and enjoy them. In my opinion $4.99 for 100 or so shots ..... .....how do I say this ...is not worth it (i.e. read $>^&$ @$$)

After reading your post it's hard to believe we are talking about the same product. If you think they are that great go with it and don't worry about what we think. You did ask though.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

AaronC said:


> I think they are OK, just not as good as flatbands or Chinese tubes.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Bruno529 said:


> Where do you want me to start?
> 
> I bought two pair of RRTs from 2 different stores. Neither lasted more that 125 shots, when I contacted them to complain I was told my draw length was too long for those tubes and they carried on for minutes on the phone whining like a little girl about the cost of making different lengths of tube sets and that it was cost prohibitive. I asked why there was no mention of maximum draw length on the packaging or on their website considering every other detail is mentioned about a dozen times, "Can't really say" was the answer I got.
> I've had no problems with other tube sets, now I make my own for my Trumark from Theraband Red tubes and I get longer life and better speed than I did with any of the Trumark sets. Of course my Trumark usually just sets on the shelf because it is pretty much worthless for consistency.
> ...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

For me, I have never tried them, but not because I have a concern for their quality. I just prefer having control over my band/tube sets, and get more bang for the buck. I will take any roll of tubes, or sheet of latex, a roller cutter, and mat any day before I buy a packaged tube set.

With that being said, If one doesn,t want to make them, or new to even know how, I would say anything is worth trying at least once. If you like them, and they serve its purpose, go for it.

As far as showing interest. As with most forums, standard *mainstream* products usually don:t get talked about much. Whether its knives, archery, guns, and even slingshots customizing, modifying, and creating is usually what the hot topics are about.

You already know at least you and one other member have interest in it, and I am sure there are a few more in the midst of the community, so by all means share your likes about them.... Better yet display their capabilities, test and gather data,, make a video of what you can do with them.... If it is slingshot related, its ace in my book, and if it helps one person better yet.

Honestly  I would love to see how they perform, and even better if it:s from another members efforts.

LGD


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bruno529 said:


> ". Oh and by the way, the maximum they told me was 30 inches ....TOPS. I'm sure plenty of folks with longer draws use them all the time and enjoy them.


My draw is 37" and like I stated in the original post they did break t the pouch 4 times before they were to short to re-tie. BUT, that was after two weeks of shooting everyday and using rotating prongs.

I do have to agree with all of you that the price is high when compared to the regular tubes. I'll keep trying other tubes until I find something I like as much as these ( for a third of the price ). I sure am accumulating an assorment of tubes and will hav eenough to last a long, long time.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> ". Oh and by the way, the maximum they told me was 30 inches ....TOPS. I'm sure plenty of folks with longer draws use them all the time and enjoy them.


My draw is 37" and like I stated in the original post they did break t the pouch 4 times before they were to short to re-tie. BUT, that was after two weeks of shooting everyday and using rotating prongs.

I do have to agree with all of you that the price is high when compared to the regular tubes. I'll keep trying other tubes until I find something I like as much as these ( for a third of the price ). I sure am accumulating an assorment of tubes and will hav eenough to last a long, long time.
[/quote]
This is the Catch-22 about these tubes: to get them to work you have to draw them real deep but if you draw them real deep they don't last.
I've used RRTs alot and can say that the reason I don't like them (besides the reasons LGD stated) is because at my regular draw length they're slow and if I shorten them enough to be fast then they're too heavy.
I imagine the reason you like them so much is that you're getting the most out of them with the long draw.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> ". Oh and by the way, the maximum they told me was 30 inches ....TOPS. I'm sure plenty of folks with longer draws use them all the time and enjoy them.


My draw is 37" and like I stated in the original post they did break t the pouch 4 times before they were to short to re-tie. BUT, that was after two weeks of shooting everyday and using rotating prongs.

I do have to agree with all of you that the price is high when compared to the regular tubes. I'll keep trying other tubes until I find something I like as much as these ( for a third of the price ). I sure am accumulating an assorment of tubes and will hav eenough to last a long, long time.
[/quote]

fsa46, out of curiosity what slingshot(s) are you using the RRTs on?

I do honestly believe that both pair I purchased had hung on the rack at the sporting goods stores for a couple of years in bright lights 18 hours a day and went bad, but as you read it was the "customer service" of Trumark that soured me more than anything. The cost doesn't help matters.
Happy shooting everyone.
Bruno


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bruno529 said:


> fsa46, out of curiosity what slingshot(s) are you using the RRTs on?
> 
> I do honestly believe that both pair I purchased had hung on the rack at the sporting goods stores for a couple of years in bright lights 18 hours a day and went bad, but as you read it was the "customer service" of Trumark that soured me more than anything. The cost doesn't help matters.
> Happy shooting everyone.
> Bruno


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice. Are those fork attachments rotating?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bruno529 said:


> Nice. Are those fork attachments rotating?


"Thank You". Yes they are.


----------

